# 29.5 outlaws on 400 big bear irs



## tashford30415 (Feb 15, 2010)

OK everybody I have gotten tons of help from this forum it is awesome but can't seem to find the answer will 29.5 outlaws fit on a big bear IRS with out a 6 in lift I already have high lifter springs thanks in advance


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I would say no. My nephew has a 450 Kodaik with 28 all wide, it has a 2 inch lift, 1 1/2" wheel spacers an they rub from time to time. You may could butcher up the fenders and remove the floor boards and barely clear them.


----------



## nick.theriot (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes you can i have them on my bike with high lifter springs and highlifter 2 inch lift kit had to cut fenders a Lil but but I don't have to take off the floor boards


----------

